

An Algorithm Can Predict Cardiac Arrest 24 Hours Before it Happens - HistoryInAction
http://gizmodo.com/5811405/an-algorithm-can-predict-cardiac-arrest-24-hours-before-it-happens

======
Tycho
Someone just said to me:

 _whenever i see these stories, i wonder why these inventions are all coming
from the country with the "worst health care in the world"_

